# avoiding the millau viaduct



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, how much of a bind is it going round the millau viaduct? on my way home from spain last year they tried to charge me the class 4 €29 price which according to their website is correct as i am 4.2 tonnes. luckily they let me go through on the class 2 in the end after 20 minutes of arguing. not wanting to repeat this i am thinking of using the road through millau to avoid the bridge this winter, is this a pain or is it ok, all the best sean


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not a problem. Went that way coming up from the south. Adds 15 mins to the journey but easy route.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

seanoo said:


> i am thinking of using the road through millau to avoid the bridge this winter, is this a pain or is it ok, all the best sean


We do this most of the time because we want to overnight in Millau. It's no problem in the off-season though it can get busy in high summer - though considerably less so than it used to be before the bridge !

The roads are fine and it is well-signed. I imagine they are kept clear in winter because it is the only way out onto the autoroute for the town.

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

There be some big hills there be!.. My mate blew his Isuzu's jeeps big end on one of them as he was towing the boat back from Spain, I stopped in our car with our boat on the back to help, we were sent on our way by a French guy in a big land rover with a big illuminated sign guiding other motorists around any broken down vehicles..

I tried to set off but the diesel Mondeo estate wouldn't move the hill was so steep, so I had to roll back and jack knife the trailer so I could set off across the road instead of up it, just to get any momentum at all and managed to get going in first gear all the way to the top..

The bridge is a god send at nearly any price.


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

We have always paid about 9 euros but the end of last year they charged me 20, I questioned the price but they insisted that was the correct price. Coming back a couple of months ago I drove through Millau which took a lot longer and very twisty, so on reflection I saved some money but it took about 1 hour longer.
If you are not in a hurry its worth stopping in Millau as there are lots of nice sites by the river in the town. 
john


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

seanoo said:


> they let me go through on the class 2 in the end after 20 minutes of arguing


What point did you argue?

Dougie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd pay to cross that bridge, but I wonder how did they manage before the bridge if it's so bad the old way.

Is it closed in windy weather?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We find going through the town avoiding the bridge no problem at all. It's spectacular viewed from below, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I agree no problem. I have done it with both a caravan and a motorhome. Never been across the bridge yet, under it yes but not across it. 

Prior to the bridge and the auto route this route south used to be spectacular but horrendous. Only ever did it once in peak season and it was so bad we decided to pull off the road and get the chairs out in the sunshine for a couple of hours until the jams subsided. :lol: 

peedee


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Drive off no pronlem. You will get a much better view of the bridge too. Stop in Millau itself as this is fine and take the road to Tarn Gorge as loads of campsites there (not sure in winter though)
chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Why that route ? Try bielsa or somport tunnel for a change.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bridge*

I have gone through Millau without any delay. I estimate the extra tme is 30 minutes.

Russell


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, thanks for the replys. hogan, i have some friends to visit en-route so clermont is the best way for me. the point i was arguing dougie is in all the years of driving around france i have never been charged class 4 anywhere before and never on the millau viaduct and i've crossed it a good few times. anyway i said i was arguing, i didnt say i was right!! now its clear to me what the cost is i wont gamble with it, through the town it is! luckily i still have the original 3.5 tonne chassis plate in the footwell so i showed them that and they let me through class 2  why dont they ever charge us class 4 on the motorways if that is what we are when over 3.5 tonne. all the best sean


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can save time OR you can save money !!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i think i'll save my money, €29 for a small section of motorway is excessive even if it has a impressive viaduct in the middle of it! rather go into millau and spend it on a meal (or part of one) and get something for my dosh  regards sean


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Time*

I am in the money saving camp too - 58 euro return is about 250 miles worth of diesel.

In terms of time factor, Google map advises

Clermont Ferrand - Lodeve - toll free = 179 miles, 3 hours 26 minutes.

Clermont Ferrand - Lodeve, paying for the bridge = 174 miles and 3 hours 10 minutes.

Lodeve is just off the A75 south of Millau. So it seems leaving the motorway will cost you 16 minutes, although I maintain my 30 minutes. So save 58 euro for half hours work! LOL. (Approx 20 euro for the under 3500 kg motorhomes)

Russell


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Ive beem over the bridge several times and othe paege points, Im 7m long 3,5 high over 3.5 t and have always been classed as a 2.
Sorry to be a smart arse but the bridge is brill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

stevee4 said:


> Sorry to be a smart arse but the bridge is brill


The bridge in wonderful but you don't see much of it when crossing it.

The best views are from under it- at the exhibition parking- or from the campsites in town.

If at the latter go out after dark. The bridge itself is not lit but the car headlamps show up and it looks like a procession of flying saucers going across the sky !

G


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> stevee4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be a smart arse but the bridge is brill
> ...


And its a BRITISH design despite what the French visitors centre says tehe :lol:


----------

